# This just brings a tear to you eye.



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32069316&ni...tional-anthem-by-shooting-rifle&s_cid=queue-8


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing! :usa2:


----------

